# Rahmenbruch Nerve XC: Canyon unflexibel bei Crash Replacement



## mtbjahn (27. März 2010)

Hallo,

vor ein paar Wochen ist mir mein Nerve XC von 2009 bei einem LEICHTEN Sturz gebrochen. Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 10 bis 12 Km/h kam ich etwas vom Weg ab und fuhr in einen Schneehaufen. Dabei knickten sowohl Unter- als auch Oberrohr ein, wodurch ein Lenkwinkel von ca. 75Â° entstand.
Ich hatte mit diesem Rad auch davor keinen ernsthaften Sturz und ich bin damit nie hÃ¶her/tiefer als einen Meter gesprungen. Diverse Stahlrahmen (teilweise deutlich leichter als der Nerve XC â Rahmen ohne DÃ¤mpfer) haben bei mir jahrelang Ã¤hnliche StÃ¼rze und deutlich mehr SprÃ¼nge ohne einen Bruch Ã¼berstanden. 
Kleine, leichte StÃ¼rze kommen bei den meisten Fahrern mehrmals im Jahr vor und dÃ¼rfen daher bei einem Rad, daÃ fÃ¼r die breite Masse gedacht ist, aus meiner Sicht keinen Schaden in dieser GrÃ¶Ãenordnung verursachen. Wenn es sich bei dem Rahmen dagegen um extremen Leichtbau handeln wÃ¼rde und das Rad nur fÃ¼r Fahrer von Cross-Country-Rennen gedacht wÃ¤re, dann hÃ¤tte ich VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r diesen Bruch. Gleiches gilt natÃ¼rlich auch fÃ¼r einen Sturz bei hÃ¶herer Geschwindigkeit.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daÃ fÃ¼r den Nerve AM - Rahmen das gleiche Ober- und Unterrohr wie fÃ¼r den Nerve XC - Rahmen verwendet wird. Der Unterschied im Rahmengewicht von 100 Gramm kommt vermutlich durch die lÃ¤ngeren Wippen des AM-Rahmens zustande. Beide Nerve-Modelle wurden letztes Jahr fÃ¼r AlpenÃ¼berquerungen empfohlen. Ich wÃ¼rde allerdings ungern nachmittags auf 2500 Meter HÃ¶he wegen einem gebrochenen Rahmen eine AlpenÃ¼berquerung bzw. einen mehrtÃ¤gigen Urlaub abbrechen mÃ¼ssen. 
*Daher wÃ¤re es aus meiner Sicht wichtig, daÃ die Hersteller sich etwas weniger auf maximalen Federweg und maximale Steifigkeit bei minimalem Gewicht konzentrieren wÃ¼rden und die StabilitÃ¤t und Langlebigkeit etwas in den Vordergrund rÃ¼cken wÃ¼rden.*
AuÃerdem hÃ¤tte ich mir von Canyon etwas mehr FlexibilitÃ¤t bei der Schadensabwicklung gewÃ¼nscht. Da bei der Untersuchung des Rahmens kein Materialfehler festgestellt wurde und ich Canyon nicht beweisen kann, daÃ der Schaden bei einer geringen Geschwindigkeit passiert ist, kann ich noch nachvollziehen, daÃ mir kein kostenloser Ersatz angeboten wurde. Allerdings habe ich nach dem Erlebnis in diesen Rahmen kein Vertrauen mehr, weshalb ich Ã¼ber das von Canyon angebotene Crash Replacement einen Torque ES â Rahmen kaufen wollte. *Die Wahl eines anderen Rahmens ist beim Crash Replacement aber nach Aussage eines Canyon-Mitarbeiters in keinem Fall mÃ¶glich.* Auch wenn Canyon eine (fÃ¼r einen Fahrradhersteller) relativ groÃe Firma ist, hÃ¤tte ich erwartet, daÃ hier eine individuelle LÃ¶sung gefunden werden kann.

GruÃ,

Mark


----------



## mcmoos (27. März 2010)

Hast Du Bilder vom gebrochenen Rahmen gemacht? Ist immer wieder interassant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## off_by_one (27. März 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 10 bis 12 Km/h kam ich etwas vom Weg ab und fuhr in einen Schneehaufen. Dabei knickten sowohl Unter- als auch Oberrohr ein, wodurch ein Lenkwinkel von ca. 75° entstand.



Davon würde ich auch mal gerne ein Bild sehen.

Hört sich schon fast so unglaubwürdig an, dass ich es wieder glauben würde


----------



## mtbjahn (27. März 2010)

off_by_one schrieb:


> Davon würde ich auch mal gerne ein Bild sehen.
> 
> Hört sich schon fast so unglaubwürdig an, dass ich es wieder glauben würde



Der Nerve AM - Fahrer, mit dem ich unterwegs war, konnte es auch nicht glauben, obwohl er den Sturz beobachtet hatte.
Ich habe zwar Fotos von dem gebrochenen Rahmen, allerdings habe ich sie erst gemacht, nachdem ich wieder zuhause war. Auf den sieben oder acht Kilometern Rückweg, die ich dann natürlich sehr vorsichtig zurückgelegt habe, hat sich der Lenkwinkel dann wieder "normalisiert". Allerdings mußte ich dann absteigen, da das Oberrohr zu ca. 70% und das Unterrohr zu ca. 90% durchgebrochen war.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Laurids (27. März 2010)

Sprünge bis zu einer Tiefe von einem Meter sind meiner Meinung nach für dieses bike - je nach Technik - ganz schön viel!

Zu Canyons "unflexiblem" handeln kann ich nur sagen:

Die alte Leier: Dacia bezahlen wollen, Porsche Service erwarten...  
Dann kauf dir halt ein Nicolai, da geht das. Dann bezahl das aber auch.


----------



## aka (27. März 2010)

Laurids schrieb:


> Sprünge bis zu einer Tiefe von einem Meter sind meiner Meinung nach für dieses bike - je nach Technik - ganz schön viel!
> 
> Zu Canyons "unflexiblem" handeln kann ich nur sagen:
> 
> ...



Naja, ich kenne den Threadersteller und er bewegt seine Räder durchaus artgerecht. 
Die Sprünge von denen hier geredet wird sind die Altvorderen ohne Federgabel und mit 20cm Sattelüberhöhung schon gesprungen.
Im Übrigen: Nicolai hat kein Crash Replacement, daher ist deine Aussage hierzu falsch.

Hätte von Canyon auch mehr Flexibilität erwartet. Das wäre guter Service am Kunden gewesen.

Ich kann mir die Haltung von Canyon nur so erklären, daß die verhindern wollen, daß manche Deppen mutwillig ihren Rahmen schrotten um günstig an ein anderes Model zu kommen.

Anscheinend sind die Belastungen die vom Schneehaufen auf den Rahmen wirken immens. Hier ein weiterer Defekt (hat nichts mit dem Defekt des Threaderstellers zu tun): http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/wp-content/kaputtb-300x168.jpg


----------



## damage0099 (27. März 2010)

oh, das ist Pech......

Ich hatte letztes Jahr bei meinem Rahmenbruch glück, ich bekam 2 x nen neuen Rahmen.....den 2. nachdem ich mit dem 1. nicht zufrieden war (und das ohne jeglichen Garantie-Anspruch)!
So bekam ich meinen Original-Rahmen wieder......natürlich nicht von Canyon, es leben Focus 
Deren Service ist echt


----------



## Laurids (27. März 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Im Übrigen: Nicolai hat kein Crash Replacement, daher ist deine Aussage hierzu falsch.
> http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/wp-content/kaputtb-300x168.jpg



das war auch nicht auf das Crash Replacement sondern auf den "Porsche-Service" bezogen.


----------



## leeresblatt (28. März 2010)

na das ist doch nix neues und überraschendes bei den Nerve "Coladosenblech" Rahmen. Ein Mountainbike das nach einem Umfaller ne Delle im Rahmen hat gehört in eine Vitrine und nicht ins Gelände.

@mtbjahn
nimm den Rahmen aus dem Crash-Replasement, bau das Bike zusammen, verkauf es und hol dir was mit vernünftiger Wandstärke


----------



## markusunterwegs (28. März 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> na das ist doch nix neues und überraschendes bei den Nerve "Coladosenblech" Rahmen. Ein Mountainbike das nach einem Umfaller ne Delle im Rahmen hat gehört in eine Vitrine und nicht ins Gelände.
> 
> @mtbjahn
> nimm den Rahmen aus dem Crash-Replasement, bau das Bike zusammen, verkauf es und hol dir was mit vernünftiger Wandstärke



Niemand hat von einem Umfaller gesprochen, bis auf du selbst!


----------



## mas7erchief (28. März 2010)

Was willst du dann eigentlich machen wenn du nen Torque-Rahmen bekommen würdest?
Hast du noch ne passende Gabel und nen Dämpfer zuhause oder musst du das dann noch alle neu kaufen?
Vielleicht ists dann besser das XC mit Crash Replacement neu aufzubauen und zu verkaufen oder direkt nur die Teile zu verkaufen und sich das Torque dann als Komplettrad zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. März 2010)

Die Rahmensets im Crash Replacement sind doch immer noch viel zu teuer - es fehlt ja der Dämpfer! 
Da bringts mehr, alle Teile zu verkaufen und den Rahmen aufheben, falls sich mal wer den Hinterbau bricht, soll ja auch öfter mal vorkommen.

Vor langer langer Zeit bin ich auch mal mit dem Rad in einen Schneehaufen gefahren, das Ergebnis war das gleiche, auch wenn es ein Stahlrahmen war....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. März 2010)

warum sollte Canyon dir mehr zugestehen als sie dir beim Kauf zugesichert haben (Replacement) ?
Das gilt nun mal nur für den gleichen oder einen gleichwertigen Rahmen und nicht für ein beliebiges Model nach Kundenwunsch.
Und wer sagt dir das der Rahmen nicht schon vor dem Schneehaufen Haarrisse z.B. von einem leicht versemmelten Sprung hatte ?
Sei froh das Canyon so etwas wie das Replacement überhaupt anbietet. Bei anderen Herstellern guckst du in die Röhre z.B. wenn es den wie in meinem Fall nicht mehr gibt.

Wenn du zu dem Rahmen kein Zutrauen mehr hast nimm den Ersatz, verkaufe alles als Einzelteile und kauf dir eins eines anderen Herstellers. Lass dir aber vorher die Schneehaufentauglichkeit bestätigen....


----------



## mtbjahn (28. März 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Hätte von Canyon auch mehr Flexibilität erwartet. Das wäre guter Service am Kunden gewesen.
> 
> Ich kann mir die Haltung von Canyon nur so erklären, daß die verhindern wollen, daß manche Deppen mutwillig ihren Rahmen schrotten um günstig an ein anderes Model zu kommen.



Die Erklärung macht tatsächlich Sinn, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Andererseits hat sich kurz nachdem ich Canyon über den Rahmenbruch informiert habe der User Canyon_Verkauf mein Profil angeschaut. Da ich hier schon recht lange angemeldet bin, schon einiges geschrieben habe und über hundert Fotos eingestellt habe, könnte Canyon vermutlich erkennen, daß ich eigentlich überzeugter Hardtail-Fahrer bin und daher nicht absichtlich einen Rahmen zerstöre, um dann einen Rahmen nehmen zu müssen, der mehr Federweg hat, als ich für meine Zwecke für sinnvoll halte. Aber da wären wir wohl wieder beim Thema "Porsche-Service", den ich angeblich von Canyon nicht erwarten kann. 



mas7erchief schrieb:


> Was willst du dann eigentlich machen wenn du nen Torque-Rahmen bekommen würdest?
> Hast du noch ne passende Gabel und nen Dämpfer zuhause oder musst du das dann noch alle neu kaufen?
> Vielleicht ists dann besser das XC mit Crash Replacement neu aufzubauen und zu verkaufen oder direkt nur die Teile zu verkaufen und sich das Torque dann als Komplettrad zu kaufen.



Das versteht der typische Torque-Fahrer wahrscheinlich nicht, aber mir wäre der Lenkwinkel des Torque mit 160mm Federweg vorne (67,5°) sowieso zu flach. Ich bin früher BMX und Rennrad gefahren und fahre am liebsten langsame, sehr technische Passagen, bei denen andere Leute vielleicht lieber absteigen. Ich mag daher das kippelige Lenkverhalten, das Räder mit flachen Lenkwinkeln bei geringer Geschwindigkeit oft haben, nicht. Deshalb hätte ich nicht unbedingt ein Problem damit, den Rahmen mit meiner Revelation (100-130mm) zu fahren. Die Monarch-Dämpfer sind ja relativ preiswert. Da ich nicht so schnell fahre und ich von einer Federung nicht erwarte, daß sie alles komplett plattbügelt, könnte ich mit der scheinbar nicht so optimalen Funktion dieses Dämpfers vermutlich recht gut leben.
Außerdem gibt es das Torque ES als Komplettrad nur noch in zwei High-End-Versionen, die nicht ganz meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen und die ich mir nicht leisten kann, es sei denn, ich kann die meisten meiner anderen Räder verkaufen, aber für gebrauchte Räder bekommt man ja nur einen Bruchteil des ursprünglichen Werts.


----------



## decline (28. März 2010)

haha, als ob canyon das interessieren würde ob du hardtail fahrer bist oder nicht.
warum forderst du von canyon einen torque rahmen, wenn du beim "vertragsabschluss" mit canyon das crash replacement in dieser form so akzeptiert hast? 

klar ists ärgerlich, wenn ein rahmen bricht und man einige hundert euro bezahlen muss, aber frag dich mal, ob du nicht von anfang an das falsche rad für deine 1 Meter Sprünge gekauft hast....

nur so aus interesse. poste bitte mal ein foto von deinem rahmen...


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (29. März 2010)

Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass das Crash Replacement nie vertraglich zugesichert wird, sondern es sich um eine FREIWILLIGE Leistung von Canyon handelt. Man müsste gar keinen neuen Rahmen günstiger anbieten.


----------



## Canyon_Support (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich mÃ¶chte hier zunÃ¤chst nochmal kurz erklÃ¤ren, was Canyon unter Crash-Replacement versteht. Hierzu steht der folgende Text auch auf unserer Website:

"Bei UnfÃ¤llen oder schweren StÃ¼rzen kÃ¶nnen hohe KrÃ¤fte auf Ihren Rahmen einwirken und zu SchÃ¤den fÃ¼hren, die die Funktionstauglichkeit beeintrÃ¤chtigen. Mit Crash Replacement bieten wir Ihnen einen Service an, bei dem Ihr beschÃ¤digter Canyon Rahmen zu vergÃ¼nstigten Bedingungen ersetzt werden kann. Das Angebot ist gÃ¼ltig innerhalb von drei Jahren nach Kaufdatum. *Sie erhalten Ihren oder einen vergleichbaren Rahmen (ohne DÃ¤mpfer/Vorbau) aus unserem aktuellen Programm fÃ¼r die HÃ¤lfte des Frameset-Preises.*

Gerne montieren wir Ihren neuen Rahmen in unserer Serviceabteilung. Dieser Umbau wird mit â¬ 75 berechnet. Die RÃ¼cksendung Ihres Rades erfolgt schnellstmÃ¶glich.

Zur Inanspruchnahme des CR-Services setzen Sie sich bitte telefonisch oder per Mail mit unserer Serviceabteilung in Verbindung und fordern einen DHL-RÃ¼cksendeschein* an. Anbei finden Sie ein RÃ¼cksendeformular, dass Sie bei Einsendung des Rahmens oder Komplettrades beilegen. Bitte schildern Sie uns detailliert den Vorgang, der zum Schaden gefÃ¼hrt hat. Diese Informationen benÃ¶tigen wir als Anhaltspunkt fÃ¼r die PrÃ¼fung Ihres Rahmens und der Komponenten.

CR-Service beschrÃ¤nkt sich auf den Erstbesitz sowie auf BeschÃ¤digungen, welche die Funktionstauglichkeit beeintrÃ¤chtigen. Wir behalten uns das Recht vor, diesen Service im Einzelfall auszusetzen, wenn wir feststellen, dass ein Schaden mutwillig herbeigefÃ¼hrt wurde."

GrundsÃ¤tzlich ist unser Crash-Replacement, wie hier auch bereits richtig geschrieben wurde, eine freiwillige Leistung unsererseits, die so sicher nicht von jedem Hersteller angeboten wird. Wir mÃ¶chten damit unseren Kunden die MÃ¶glichkeit bieten, auch wenn der Rahmen durch Eigenverschulden nicht mehr nutzbar ist, einen neuen Rahmen gleichen Typs zum Sonderpreis zu erwerben. Da einige Komponenten aufgrund ihrer EinbaumaÃe nicht mit jedem anderen Rahmen kompatibel sind, und wir auch die Garantieersatzrahmen nur in geringer StÃ¼ckzahl vorrÃ¤tig haben, beschrÃ¤nkt sich dieses Angebot eben auf einen Rahmen aus der gleichen Serie.

*Gerne mÃ¶chte ich "mtbjahn" anbieten, auch nochmal telefonisch dazu Stellung zu nehmen. Hierzu genÃ¼gt eine PN mit Ihrer Telefonnummer, damit ich Sie anrufen kann.*


Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (25. April 2010)

Nachdem hier mehrfach nach Fotos meines gebrochenen Rahmens gefragt wurde, habe ich nun zwei Fotos in mein Fotoalbum hochgeladen.


----------



## Schnuffi78 (25. April 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Nachdem hier mehrfach nach Fotos meines gebrochenen Rahmens gefragt wurde, habe ich nun zwei Fotos in mein Fotoalbum hochgeladen.


 
Warum ist der rahmen denn so mit Dreck eingesaut? Besonders pfleglich scheinst du mit deinem Material ja nicht umzugehen.


----------



## mtbjahn (25. April 2010)

Daß ein MTB dreckig wird, läßt sich nicht immer ganz vermeiden. Ich hab´ die Fotos bewußt mit Dreck gemacht, damit bei Canyon nicht der Eindruck entsteht, daß ich irgendetwas vertuschen will oder der Schaden nicht beim Fahren entstanden ist. Davon abgesehen bin ich der Meinung, daß ein Rahmenrohr durch Dreckspritzer keinen Schaden bekommen kann. Eine Ausnahme wäre vielleicht ein unlackierter Rahmen und salzhaltiger Dreck (z.B. Streusalz im Winter). Aus meiner Sicht wäre es generell sinnvoller, Räder zu bauen, die auch ohne viel Wartung und Pflege einfach funktionieren und dafür etwas schwerer sind und/oder die ein oder andere "Schick-Schnack-Funktion" weniger haben. Ich fahre in der Woche durchschnittlich fünf Stunden Rad, da bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit für mehrere Stunden Wartung und Pflege.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. April 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Nachdem hier mehrfach nach Fotos meines gebrochenen Rahmens gefragt wurde, habe ich nun zwei Fotos in mein Fotoalbum hochgeladen.



frag doch mal Canyon ob sie solche oder ähnliche Aktionen für deinen Rahmen freigegeben haben




ich glaubs nämlich nicht




Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Warum ist der rahmen denn so mit Dreck  eingesaut? Besonders pfleglich scheinst du mit deinem Material ja nicht  umzugehen.




bei artgerechter Haltung werden Bikes eben eingesaut
alles andere sind Pützenschieber, Schönwetterradler und/oder Eisdielenposer


----------



## Adrian RT (25. April 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> frag doch mal Canyon ob sie solche oder ähnliche Aktionen für deinen Rahmen freigegeben haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja der Kicker hat mich auf unglaubliche 36,5cm hochkatapultiert - da mein Rahmen aber sauber war, hat er gehalten! 

Spass beiseite - etwas "materialängstlich" bin ich seit dem Rahmenbruch von mtbjahn schon -  und ausgerechnet drei weiteren Freunden habe ich in den Monaten vor dem Sturz jeweils zu einem neuen Canyon verholfen...


----------



## gendreissig (25. April 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Warum ist der rahmen denn so mit Dreck eingesaut? Besonders pfleglich scheinst du mit deinem Material ja nicht umzugehen.



omg!!!


----------



## Redshred (25. April 2010)

> Gerne möchte ich "mtbjahn" anbieten, auch nochmal telefonisch dazu Stellung zu nehmen. Hierzu genügt eine PN mit Ihrer Telefonnummer, damit ich Sie anrufen kann.


und hast du Kontakt aufgenommen oder warum stellst du 3 Wochen später die Bilder rein?


----------



## mtbjahn (25. April 2010)

Redshred schrieb:


> und hast du Kontakt aufgenommen oder warum stellst du 3 Wochen später die Bilder rein?



Ja, habe ich. Mir wurde nochmal ausführlich erklärt, daß das Crash Replacement eine freiwillige Leistung von Canyon ist und ich aus verschiedenen (hauptsächlich logistischen) Gründen nur den exakt gleichen Rahmen zu dem günstigeren Preis (bei dem Canyon immer noch Geld verdient) bekommen kann. Da mir der Rahmen, wie bereits früher erwähnt, nicht mehr stabil genug erscheint, habe ich abgelehnt. 
Ich möchte das Thema nicht weiter vertiefen und wünsche allen Lesern des Canyon-Forums weiterhin viel Spaß.


----------



## paradisoinferno (25. April 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Warum ist der rahmen denn so mit Dreck eingesaut? Besonders pfleglich scheinst du mit deinem Material ja nicht umzugehen.



Ich bin noch am überlegen, meine Signatur mit diesem Satz zu schmücken


----------



## Freezer (25. April 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> frag doch mal Canyon ob sie solche oder ähnliche Aktionen für deinen Rahmen freigegeben haben



...also wenn ein MTB so einen "Katzensprung" nicht aushält, darf man es nicht MTB nennen. Solche Sprünge sind bei Cross Country Rennen, die ja bekanntlich fast nur noch mit Carbon gefahren werden, normal bzw. winzig. Das hält sogar mein Crosser aus und ich wiege 100+ kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. April 2010)

Freezer schrieb:


> ...also wenn ein MTB so einen "Katzensprung" nicht aushält, darf man es nicht MTB nennen. Solche Sprünge sind bei Cross Country Rennen, die ja bekanntlich fast nur noch mit Carbon gefahren werden, normal bzw. winzig. Das hält sogar mein Crosser aus und ich wiege 100+ kg.



das mag (sollte) ja so sein
aber so ein Sprung versemmelt und schon hast du Kräfte auf dem Rahmen die eben außerhalb der normalen Berechnungen liegen
und sowas dann ein paar Mal, das dann jeweils auch ohne äußerlich erkennbare Beschädigungen abgehen und schon reicht es wenn man wie der TO mal den Notausgang Schneehaufen benutzen muss, damit man dem Rahmen den Rest gibt


----------



## Cortezsi (26. April 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das mag (sollte) ja so sein
> aber so ein Sprung versemmelt und schon hast du Kräfte auf dem Rahmen die eben außerhalb der normalen Berechnungen liegen
> und sowas dann ein paar Mal, das dann jeweils auch ohne äußerlich erkennbare Beschädigungen abgehen und schon reicht es wenn man wie der TO mal den Notausgang Schneehaufen benutzen muss, damit man dem Rahmen den Rest gibt



Schneehaufen ist klar, da schepperts, entspricht ja im Prinzip fast einer Fahrt frontal auf eine Wand.
Aber, sorry solche Minisprünge muß der Rahmen selbst dann abkönnen, wenn geschlampert wird.


----------



## mas7erchief (26. April 2010)

Wenn Canyon solche Sprünge mit dem Nerve XC nicht zulassen würde, dann dürften sie auch nicht Rob-J bei der Gran Fondo Freeride Tour mit nem Lux MR mitfahren lassen.
Und seitdem ich mir mal eins der Rennen vom Poison Cup in Boos angeguckt habe, schockt mich garnix mehr was die mit ihren Carbon-Möhren machen....


----------



## fone (26. April 2010)

natürlicht ist so ein hüpfer kein problem.
das man kein es oder am bekommt weil einem das xc nicht mehr gefällt, ist für mich auch klar.


----------



## .t1mo (26. April 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Wenn Canyon solche Sprünge mit dem Nerve XC nicht zulassen würde, dann dürften sie auch nicht Rob-J bei der Gran Fondo Freeride Tour mit nem Lux MR mitfahren lassen.



Der Rob fährt das Rad aber auch mit Sicherheit nicht lange. Hinzu kommt, dass er wohl eine ganz andere Fahrtechnik an den Tag legt und somit um einiges materialschonender unterwegs ist.

Letzer Punkt auf der Liste ist dann noch der, dass er wohl kaum nach Garantie fragt, wenn was passiert.


----------



## DoubleU (26. April 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Warum ist der rahmen denn so mit Dreck eingesaut? Besonders pfleglich scheinst du mit deinem Material ja nicht umzugehen.



LOL, mmd.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. April 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Der Rob fährt das Rad aber auch mit Sicherheit nicht lange. Hinzu kommt, dass er wohl eine ganz andere Fahrtechnik an den Tag legt und somit um einiges materialschonender unterwegs ist.
> 
> Letzer Punkt auf der Liste ist dann noch der, dass er wohl kaum nach Garantie fragt, wenn was passiert.



zum einen das 
und den Carbon Rahmen mit dem (Serien) Alu Rahmen zu vergleichen ist auch Apfel mit Birnen vergleichen


----------



## lord_wicked (26. April 2010)

Sind bei XC und AM wirklich die gleichen Rahmen verbaut?

Dachte das die AM etwas stabiler gebaut wären?


----------



## tvaellen (26. April 2010)

Naja, Papier ist geduldig. Wer weiß, wie der Unfall sich wirklich abgespielt hat. Ein Teamkollege hat sein XC schon ein paar Mal beim Rennen zerlegt und der Rahmen ist nach wie vor -von ein paar Lackkratzern abgesehen- unbeschädigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (26. April 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Der Rob fährt das Rad aber auch mit Sicherheit nicht lange. Hinzu kommt, dass er wohl eine ganz andere Fahrtechnik an den Tag legt und somit um einiges materialschonender unterwegs ist.
> 
> Letzer Punkt auf der Liste ist dann noch der, dass er wohl kaum nach Garantie fragt, wenn was passiert.




Klar wird er das nicht lange fahren und klar hat er ne perfekte Fahrtechnik drauf....aber trotzdem zeigen sie damit der Öffentlichkeit und "Radsportlaien" was mit solch einem Rad möglich ist...es wird einfach so nach außen so präsentiert, als ob das Rad für härteres geeignet ist.


----------



## Chameleon_fred (26. April 2010)

sodle gewissenhaft wie ich bin erstemal den ganzen fred gelesen.
Is ja lustig was man hier alles liest.
Also erstemal wenn man sich eben ein leichbaufahrrad kauft(kürzel XC) dann ist die logische folgerung das irgendwo  gewicht gespart werden muss. das wirkt sich auf die stabilität aus (ruhig bleiben ich weiß das leichter nicht immer unstabiler heißt). 
Zweitens:Wenn man eben in nen schneehaufen rumpelt, da kann ich nur rechtgeben "entspricht ja im Prinzip fast einer Fahrt frontal auf eine Wand." kann man sich nicht über den Service von canyon aufregen sonden darüber das man nicht am schneehaufen vorbei ist
Drittens: hatte mal vor ewigkeiten ein fx 2000 oder wie das hieß is an der dämpferaufnahme gebrochen und ich hab ohne meckern ein neues bekommen, weil das eben aus dem gebrauch entstanden ist.

Kann MTBjahn ja versteh das es ärgerlich ist aber es ist eben nicht die schuld von canyon. Aussagen wie " man sollte aufs gewicht pfeifen und die bikes stabiler bauen"(frei übersetzt) sind leider nicht ernst zu nehmen, gerade bei einem hersteller wie canyon, der bikes für jeden einsatzzweck bei einem top gewicht baut.
hättest dir eben ein Torque gekauft.
 (ironie an)
zu guterletzt: hehe die CCbikes brechen bei den rennen nie weil die nicht in schneehaufen fahren, das bremst zu stark.
ich putz lieber schnell mal mein bike am ende isses gebrochen wenn ichs morgen aus der garage hole 
(ironie aus)
grüße fred


----------



## tom23" (26. April 2010)

Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> ...
> ich putz lieber schnell mal mein bike am ende isses gebrochen wenn ichs morgen aus der garage hole
> (ironie aus)
> grüße fred



ich hab jetzt auch mit allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln nach dem Schlammbewohnenden Alufraßwurm gesucht, bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden.
Pui, dann werd ich's auch heute wieder beim Abbürsten und Kettenfetten belassen, in der Hoffnung, dass mein AM weiterhin zuverlässig meine 108 Kilos über die Trails schubst


----------



## Redshred (26. April 2010)

> ich hab jetzt auch mit allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln nach dem Schlammbewohnenden Alufraßwurm gesucht


http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&hl=en-GB&v=DVKsbeayihI


----------



## .t1mo (27. April 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Klar wird er das nicht lange fahren und klar hat er ne perfekte Fahrtechnik drauf....aber trotzdem zeigen sie damit der Öffentlichkeit und "Radsportlaien" was mit solch einem Rad möglich ist...es wird einfach so nach außen so präsentiert, als ob das Rad für härteres geeignet ist.



Es sollte aber dennoch jedem klar sein, dass das ein Profi und kein Laie ist. Soll er sich doch ein Hemd mit dem Aufdruck "Don't try this at home" anziehen.


----------



## mas7erchief (27. April 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> sollte


 
Genau das ist das Problem an der Sache





.t1mo schrieb:


> Soll er sich doch ein Hemd mit dem Aufdruck "Don't try this at home" anziehen.


 
Das wäre garnicht mal so Dumm. Nicht, dass nachher noch irgend ein Dulles antanzt und en Thread eröffnet: "Canyon weigert sich mein gebrochenes Lux-Freeridebike auf Garantie zu tauschen...
Der Rob der ist doch damit auch gesprungen. Dann kann ich das auch...blababla....Canyon ist unflexibel...und so weiter und sofort..."


Nunja egal. Wir weichen vom eigentlichen Thema ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (27. April 2010)

ein canyon ist eine für den STW test der bike optimierte rohrskulptur.
ich hätt einfach angst so ein bike zu fahren.


----------



## .t1mo (27. April 2010)

Das glaube ich Dir gern Rainer, wenn ich sehe, was Deine Räder so alles abbekommen würde es mir da ähnlich gehen, vorausgesetzt ich würde so fahren wie Du


----------



## tvaellen (27. April 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ein canyon ist eine für den STW test der bike optimierte rohrskulptur.
> ich hätt einfach angst so ein bike zu fahren.



chicken gibt es überall


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. April 2010)

Ich bin mir ja nicht mal sicher, ob das nicht doch ein Fall der Gewährleistung ist. 
Bei anderen Herstellern jedenfalls wird durchaus damit geworben, dass auch deren Tourenbikes (120 mm Klasse) sehr robust und hart im Nehmen sind.
Insofern stellt sich schon die Frage, ob eine Fahrt in einen Schneehaufen nicht zum regulären Betrieb eines MTB gehört. Kommt doch öfter vor, dass einem der Weg aus geht.

Mir machen diese Photos echt etwas Angst. Jeder von uns wird schon des öfteren über den Lenker gegangen sein, weil das Vorderrad an einer Wurzel hängen geblieben ist. So viel anders ist dort der Kräfteverlauf auch nicht.


Aber wie auch immer, das ist halt, wie Rainer schon schrieb, das, was man sich durch Leichtbau erkauft. Und wahrscheinlich auch durch das Verwenden von Rohren mit dünnen Wandstärken.


----------



## 525Rainer (27. April 2010)

was heisst leichtbau, der nerve XC rahmen ist schwerer als ein 301. also ultraleicht ist er nicht. dann bleibt evtl. noch dass er anders konstruiert ist oder minderwertigeres material verwendet wird.
im bike test taucht das nicht auf. da ist er dann genauso leicht, genauso steiff und kostet nach abzug der teile in UVP genauso viel wie er eigentlich wert ist: nichts.


----------



## damage0099 (27. April 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> was heisst leichtbau, der nerve XC rahmen ist schwerer als ein 301. also ultraleicht ist er nicht. dann bleibt evtl. noch dass er anders konstruiert ist oder minderwertigeres material verwendet wird.
> im bike test taucht das nicht auf. da ist er dann genauso leicht, genauso steiff und kostet nach abzug der teile in UVP genauso viel wie er eigentlich wert ist: nichts.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. April 2010)

Bissl über 2300 g für einen solchen Rahmen finde ich jetzt nicht sonderlich schwer. Es gibt in dieser Klasse auch Rahmen, die wiegen 2500 g und mehr. Oder denke nur mal dran, wie viel so manches Hardtail wiegt.


----------



## 525Rainer (27. April 2010)

ne strecke wie dalby forest und forciertes XC biking sollte ein nerve XC schon vertragen können. der thread hier liest sich als wär alles ausser forstautobahn zu krass für so ein bike.
oder muss man unbedingt profi sein dass man mit einem wirklich! leichten rahmen seinen spass haben darf?:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1wu3u_nino-schurter_sport

ich versuch mir grad bildlich vorzustellen wie ich mit meinem radl gegen einen schneehaufen ballern müsste damit der rahmen bricht. 
das kann doch nur ein ermüdungsbruch oder materialfehler gewesen sein, was geht!


----------



## leeresblatt (28. April 2010)

Schneehaufen klingt erstmal harmlos, aber wenn es einer aus festem Schnee ist, dann ist die Verzögerung enorm. Da wirken dann schon ordentliche Kräfte auf das Steuerrohr, vor allem durch den langen Hebel der Gabel. Entweder geht dann die Gabel drauf oder der Rahmen, das stabilere von beiden überlebt. Bei mir war es mal eine Starrgabel die sich nach hinten gebogen hat, der Rahmen war ok.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. April 2010)

Insgeheim bin ich ja davon überzeugt, dass Bikes wie der Nerve XC auch nur für bessere Forstautobahnen gebaut wurden. Ist auch logisch, weil solche Räder fast nur dort gefahren werden. 
Wir sind eine Minderheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillGehts (28. April 2010)

Ich hatte/habe auch noch ein Nerve XC und kann bestätigen dass diese Rahmen nicht für den harten Geländeeinsatz geeignet sind. Für Vielfahrer die keine Lust haben sich mit dem Canyon Service herumzuärgern empfiehlt sich von vornherein eine andere Marke. 

Das Crash Replacement Programm betrachte ich als eine Farce, da die Rahmen der Kits absichtlich so hoch angesetzt wurden dass die kein normaler Mensch zu dem Preis kaufen wird. 

Mittlerweile fahre ich sowohl mit dem Mountainbike als auch mit dem Rennrad Stevens Bikes. Preislich befinden die sich auf einem ähnlichen Level wie Canyon aber der Support läuft über den Händler. Ich hatte einmal das "Vergnügen" mit dem Canyon Support und ich wünsche wirklich niemanden dass er diese Erfahrung machen muss und auf sein Bike angewiesen ist.


----------



## Maddinth (28. April 2010)

Ich war  mal im Canyon Ausstellungsladen in Koblenz, dabei sind mir an 5 verschieden bikes Rahmenfehler aufgefallen, in form von Beulen oder gar abgebrochen Stützen ( diese mini stütze die die schaltaugenhalterung abstützt).
Canyon scheint halt wirklich sehr beulen empfindliche rohrsätze zu verwenden...aber das fällt bei Bike Tests auch nicht auf, da canyon seine Bikes nur nach deren Tests entwickelt um da am besten abzuschneiden.


----------



## T!ll (28. April 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Insgeheim bin ich ja davon überzeugt, dass Bikes wie der Nerve XC auch nur für bessere Forstautobahnen gebaut wurden. Ist auch logisch, weil solche Räder fast nur dort gefahren werden.



Jaja schon klar.....
Und das MR ist nur für die Straße, Hardtails sollte man besser garnicht fahren weil die ja noch leichter sind.

Wenn ich sowas lese.....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. April 2010)

Möglich ist das. Schau dir das Torque S5 an. Würdest du das im Bikepark einsetzen?


----------



## Adrian RT (28. April 2010)

lord_wicked schrieb:


> Sind bei XC und AM wirklich die gleichen Rahmen verbaut?
> 
> Dachte das die AM etwas stabiler gebaut wären?




Also sie unterscheiden sich schon mal mindestens im Unter- und Oberrohrumfang & dem bekannten Knick. Die Schweißnähte schauen identisch aus. Habe nämlich je ein AM und XC in Größe M von 2009.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. April 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Möglich ist das. Schau dir das Torque S5 an. Würdest du das im Bikepark einsetzen?



naja, ein mit den (Light) Komponenten aufgebautes 901 oder SC Nomad oder ... passt da aber auch nicht hin 

ich glaube auch nicht das es bei Canyon mehr kaputte Rahmen als bei anderen Firmen in dem Preissegment gibt.

und eins dürft ihr nicht vergessen, keiner außer dem TO kennt die genaue Vorgeschichte dieses Rahmens. 
Dazu zählt eben die gesamte Vorgeschichte in Punkto Fahrweise, km Leistung, vorangegangene Stürze, Systemgewicht, etc. und nicht nur der Frontal-Schneehaufen-Crash. 
Der Crash hat den Verformungen nach zu urteilen auch nicht nur mit 3km/h stattgefunden. Und Schneehaufen kann auch viel bedeuten. Vom losen frisch aufgehäuften Pulverschnee bis zum 2 Wochen alten und x-mal gefroren/getauten Schneepappmatsch. Vielleicht steckte in dem Schneehaufen auch noch ein Auto drinnen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. April 2010)

Gut, TO hat die Havarie aber scheinbar ohne größere Blessuren überstanden. Wenn ich mich an meine Stürze ähnlicher Form erinnere - das hat immer recht weh getan...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. April 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Gut, TO hat die Havarie aber scheinbar ohne größere Blessuren überstanden. Wenn ich mich an meine Stürze ähnlicher Form erinnere - das hat immer recht weh getan...



ich habs gerade umgekehrt.....Bike ist heile geblieben aber ich nicht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. April 2010)

Wie dem auch sei, ich denke eine Diskussion darüber, wie der übliche Gebrauch eines XC-Rades aussieht ist durchaus interessant und notwendig, sofern die Hersteller darauf basierend Nutzungsregeln aufstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. April 2010)

klar !
aber auf meinen obrigen Hinweis ob Canyon den XC Rahmen für solche Hüpfer überhaupt freigibt, wie der TO ja offensichtlich mit seinem Nerve machte (siehe sein Bild), kamen nur hämische Anmerkungen das müsste ein Bike abkönnen.
Den perfekten Hüpfer sicher, aber was ist mit den fast oder völlig versemmelten Hüpfern/Sprünge bei denen man auf dem VR landet und mit viel Glück sich irgendwie auf der Kiste halten kann ?
Da der TO sich ja nicht über die Rahmen Stabilität an sich, sondern nur über das Replacment Angebot eines gleichen Rahmens "beschwerte", gehe ich auch mal davon aus, dass er sich durchaus bewusst ist: ein XC Rahmen ist für seine Fahrweise nicht der Richtige 
Sonst hätte er kein Torque haben wollen 

Das Canyon da mauert und verhindern will dass alle die jetzt ein "günstiges" Torque haben wollen ihren Nerve Rahmen aus dem dritten Stock werfen, kann ich nachvollziehen. 
Bei den günstigen Verkaufspreisen wäre das dann schnell ein Drauf-leg-Geschäft und so etwas kann keiner machen der vom Verkauf leben will bzw. muss


----------



## 525Rainer (28. April 2010)

wir können ja mal bei wetter.de nachforschen welche temperatur und wetter damals herrschte und auf basis derer die schneehärte der region errechnen.

klar hat der rahmen einen beschränkten einsatzbereich. nicht weil er so leicht ist, sondern weil er so günstig und von canyon ist.
doch wo ist die grenze.  jeder rahmen ausser dem tork bricht im labor auf ihrer fahrsimulationsmaschine. bei einer bestimmten kraft.
doch mtb fahren findet nicht im labor statt und wir sind keine maschinen.

da frag ich mich bevor so ein bike bricht wenn es einem schneehaufen aufläuft muss es doch ein testfahrer schon 20 mal gebrochen haben. das profis nie crashen und immer sauber fahren glaubt ihr doch selbst nicht.

wenn der rahmen wirklich bei einer lächerlichen aktion gebrochen ist, würds mich als besitzer ziemlich anöden das canyon oder die leute die glück mit ihren rahmen hatten mir einreden wollen es muss was furchtbar krasses passiert sein oder über einen schneehaufen fahren ist unsachgemässer gebrauch für ein mtb.


----------



## lord_wicked (28. April 2010)

Wieviel Rahmenbrüche sind denn im Moment hier dokumentiert?

Bin gerade zu faul zum suchen ^^


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. April 2010)

Ich bin schon auch der Meinung: Wenn da nicht ein 100 kg Brocken drauf hockt, muss so ein Bike solche Sprünge aushalten.


----------



## Deichkind (29. April 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ... oder über einen schneehaufen fahren ist unsachgemässer gebrauch für ein mtb.



Er ist aber nicht drüber gefahren, sondern dagegen.


----------



## 525Rainer (29. April 2010)

er schrieb er fuhr in einen schneehaufen. 
das hört sich für mich so an wie wenn man ins wasser springt und nicht gegen das wasser springt.
ich schätze es war ein ermüdungsbruch. 

mir ist vor ein paar jahren mal ein corratec grand grizzly am unterrohr abgerissen während ich gemütlich einen wheelie gefahren bin. klonk einfach so. jetzt fällt mir grad ein da hätt ich auch so einen thread starten können. das rad war allerdings von 1993. es ist das bike von meinem avatar fällt mir grad auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (30. April 2010)

Schneehaufen:








Schneehaufen:







So, what happened actually?


----------



## Julian0o (30. April 2010)

Geil DoubleU


----------



## .t1mo (30. April 2010)

Es gibt imho gerade ein paar Sachen die hier ziemlich seltsam sind - zum Einen, dass sich der Thread Ersteller nicht mehr meldet und zum Andern auch, dass Canyon selbst keine Stellungnahme bringt (bis auf die auf der ersten Seite).

Schade finde ich auch irgendwie, dass sich die Umstände von brechenden und reißenden Rahmen mittlerweile häufen und es auch bekannt ist - leider aber scheinbar nichts dagegen unternommen wird sondern die Rahmen jedes Jahr leichter (und damit evlt. noch anfälliger) werden.

Hierzu würde mich mal interessieren wie das sein kann. Natürlich ist die Werbung mit einem leichten Rahmen toll auf der andern Seite aber stehen jedes Jahr Leute, die diese Rahmen kaufen und denen die Rahmen unter dem Hintern wegbrechen - das gibt einem schon zu denken.
Dass Canyon dann oft genug auch noch sehr unflexibel ist gibt einem noch mehr zu denken, wenn man sich überlegt, wie glücklich man eigentlich sein kann, wenn einem bei einem Sturz durch Rahmenbruch nichts passiert ist.

Letztendlich verliert man so als Fahrer eines Canyons immer mehr das Vertrauen in das eigene Rad. Wie soll man noch mit klarem Kopf und einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit den Wald unsicher machen, wenn im Hinterkopf immer das Bild von brechenden Rahmen steckt?!


----------



## Strider (30. April 2010)

Na ja der StW wert ist halt in der Bike DAS Kriterium was ein guter Rahmenbauer ist. Und die Bike bestimmt wer im Massenmarkt dicke Umsätze macht. Und nur mit dicken Umsätzen kann man Bikes anbieten die das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis eines Canyons haben.
Darüberhinaus sind gerade Einsteiger (und das ist m.E. eine wichtige Zielgruppe für Canyon) oft total aufs Gewicht fokussiert. Mit allen anderen Eigenschaften können die nicht viel Anfangen, aber leicht=gut das versteht jeder Noob!

Na ja sooo viele Rahmenbrüche gibt es auch nicht und i.d.R. kommen die nur aus Stürzen. Da ist es dann auch nicht mehr so schlimm dann liegste dann ja schon auf der Schnautze. 

Ach ja falls Canyon das hier liest. Hättet ihr einen AM Rahmen angeboten der 250g mehr wiegt und dafür keine Coladose ist hätte ich sogar Aufpreis bezahlt!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. April 2010)

nicht vergessen darf man auch den Umstand dass man hier (oder in anderen Foren) immer nur von den (wenigen) Problemfällen liest !
von den vielen tausend anderen bekommt man selten was mit

ich habe es zwar nur am Rande verfolgt aber mir sind hier bewusst nur zwei Bilder von Rahmenbrüchen bei Canyon Rahmen in Erinnerung geblieben. Einer davon ist der um den es hier die ganze Zeit geht.

aber gibt es noch mehr gebrochene Rahmen, auch von anderen Herstellern
z.B. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=35259&highlight=rahmenbruch
Canyon ist also in guter Gesellschaft


----------



## .t1mo (30. April 2010)

Klar ist es so, dass das Preis/Leistungs-Verhaltnis lockt - die Komponenten sind super gewählt, der Preis liegt einfach wunderbar im Rahmen und auf dem Papier macht alles einen fast zu tollen Eindruck. Man darf mich nicht falsch verstehen - ich bin mit dem Rad seit zwei Jahren unendlich glücklich unterwegs, aber eben auch fast sturzfrei (einmal hat es mich an einer steilen Rampe auf einer nassen Wurzel gelegt als das HR keinen Grip mehr hatte) aber ich denke, dass beim Radfahren, gerade im Wald, ab und zu ein Sturz dazugehört und unvermeidbar ist. Sowas muss doch auch ein Hersteller wissen und einkalkulieren?!

Man möchte den Kunden doch auch glücklich sehen oder ist Canyon nur zufrieden, wenn der Kunde einmal kauft? Kundenbindung uninteressant?


----------



## Fabian93 (30. April 2010)

Also so ein Rahmen sollte so einen kleinen Hüpfer schon aushalten.
Mein Cube Acid,also auch ein billig Rahmen macht schon seit einiger Zeit mehr mit...Dafür ist er halt keine Coladose...

Und für den Preis des Rahemensets von Canyon würd ich das Teil nicht kaufen,auch wenns nur die Hälfte kostet..


----------



## aka (30. April 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Es gibt imho gerade ein paar Sachen die hier ziemlich seltsam sind - zum Einen, dass sich der Thread Ersteller nicht mehr meldet und zum Andern auch, dass Canyon selbst keine Stellungnahme bringt (bis auf die auf der ersten Seite). ...


Was gibts hier noch zu raetseln, ist doch alles schon geschrieben. 
Er hat bei Canyon in Sachen Crashreplacement keine fuer ihn zufriedenstellende Kulanz bekommen und fuer den Threadersteller ist wohl damit die Sache abgehakt. 
Vermutlich spart er auf einen neuen Rahmen, der kein Leichtbau sein wird.
Soll er hier noch ewig rumlamentieren?


----------



## 525Rainer (30. April 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Na ja der StW wert ist halt in der Bike DAS Kriterium was ein guter Rahmenbauer ist. Und die Bike bestimmt wer im Massenmarkt dicke Umsätze macht. Und nur mit dicken Umsätzen kann man Bikes anbieten die das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis eines Canyons haben.
> Darüberhinaus sind gerade Einsteiger (und das ist m.E. eine wichtige Zielgruppe für Canyon) oft total aufs Gewicht fokussiert. Mit allen anderen Eigenschaften können die nicht viel Anfangen, aber leicht=gut das versteht jeder Noob!




der nerve XC ist NICHT sehr leicht. er wiegt soviel wie ein LV 301 das allerdings mehr garantie und freigabe als ein Torque hat.

im prinzip darf man mit dem XC nichts anders machen wie mit einem Crossbike. also bei stufen das bike schultern und drüberlaufen und deswegen ist der rahmen eher schwer für seine klasse.

ich find canyon hat die nerve serie ein bisschen zu gunsten des torques vernachlässigt. die wollen halt in der selben gewichtsliga mitspielen wie die top AM rahmen am markt und haben in den letzten jahren vielleicht einfach die wandstärken angepasst als was neues leichteres von grund auf solide zu konstruieren.
auf der eurobike drehte sich alles ums torque das mittlerweile bei 180mm angekommen ist. nicht alle wollen den federwegstrend mitspielen und was stabiles mit 140mm und unter 14kg gibts bei canyon derzeit nicht.


----------



## Strider (30. April 2010)

Hmm wer sagt das das 301 stabiler ist? Vielleicht kann sich Liteville bei den Preisen einfach viel höhere Garantiefallquoten leisten.
Und wer sagt eigentlich das man alles mögliche mit Canyons nicht machen dürfte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alu-xb (30. April 2010)

ein lv ist mit sichheit stabiler.
guck doch einfach mal was die jungs im lv bereich mit ihren bikes machen, bei canyon nerve hätte ich da angst um meine knochen.
bei dem xc sowiso....


----------



## Stacked (1. Mai 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Hmm wer sagt das das 301 stabiler ist? Vielleicht kann sich Liteville bei den Preisen einfach viel höhere Garantiefallquoten leisten.
> Und wer sagt eigentlich das man alles mögliche mit Canyons nicht machen dürfte?



Der ganze Thread hier ist voller Mutmaßungen, keiner hat irgendwelche Fakten an der Hand, wann welcher Rahmen bei welcher Belastung genau bricht.
Alle haben auf einmal Angst und ihre Rahmen, ....
und alles nur weil User XY hier sein Rad geschrotet hat


----------



## paradisoinferno (1. Mai 2010)

alu-xb schrieb:


> ein lv ist mit sichheit stabiler.
> guck doch einfach mal was die jungs im lv bereich mit ihren bikes machen, bei canyon nerve hätte ich da angst um meine knochen.
> bei dem xc sowiso....



Genau, deshalb, husch husch husch wieder zurück in den sicheren Bereich... und wech bevor die Knochen brechen


----------



## tane (2. Mai 2010)

ein paar gedanken:
1. "accident is the price of motion!"
2. kann man sich die gewinnspanne des rahmensets vorstellen, wenn sie das crash-replacement zum 1/2preis anbieten (ich gehe davon aus, daß sie da nicht gerade verlust dran machen...)
3.mögliches szenario: rahmen 100x "ausbelastet" - an wurzel hängengeblieben, grenzwertiger sprung, etc.etc - beim 101x in schneehaufen: bruch
4.gerade anfänger schauen so aufs gewicht: klar, die wollen die böcke die berge rauftreten, müssen aber erst noch muckis aufbauen 
5.wenn canyon schon so aufs gewicht beim nerve schauen will: wie wärs mit einer etwas eleganteren wippe? (ich tät glatt was für einen tuning-teil zahlen)
6.werde jatzt mal meinen am rahmen inspizieren gehn...


----------



## paradisoinferno (2. Mai 2010)

tane schrieb:


> wenn canyon schon so aufs gewicht beim nerve schauen will: wie wärs mit einer etwas eleganteren wippe? (ich tät glatt was für einen tuning-teil zahlen)



Was meinst Du denn mit eleganter? Beispiel zur Hand?

Die Wippe *muß* bei diesem Modell "massiver" gestaltet sein, um einen stabilen, verwindungsarmen Hinterbau zu gewährleisten


----------



## tvaellen (2. Mai 2010)

wenn ich mir solche Threads wie diesen hier durchlese, die zu 90% aus unsubstantiierten Spekulationen bestehen ("die Freundin vom Bruder meiner Frau seiner Tante hat neulich mal ein kaputtes Canyon gesehen, wo der Fahrer nur über die Bordsteinkante gefallen ist -also ich sag´s euch die Rahmen halten echt nix aus!"  )
frage ich mich wirklich, warum diese und andere Firmen sich das antun.
Das muss schon eine Sonderform des Masochismus sein ...


----------



## tane (2. Mai 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Was meinst Du denn mit eleganter? Beispiel zur Hand?
> 
> Die Wippe *muß* bei diesem Modell "massiver" gestaltet sein, um einen stabilen, verwindungsarmen Hinterbau zu gewährleisten



...ein paar löcher & schon schaut alles eleganter & weniger bullig aus...(& wer weiß: vielleicht bricht ja dann die wippe vor unter- & oberrohr


----------



## T!ll (2. Mai 2010)

Ich finds auch interessant wie viele sich hier auf einmal zu Wort melden und einfach irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum stellen bzw. Panik machen ohne irgendwas konkretes an Fakten zu haben. 

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wo steht dass man mit nem XC keine Stufen fahren darf....


----------



## player599 (2. Mai 2010)

ein rahmen sollte aber ein wenig mehr aushalten, auch wenn er eventuell weniger gekostet hat (ich kenn jetzt nich genau das modell, dass MTBJörg gefahren ist). ich fahre mit meinem Bike im winter immer schneehaufenrallys ( ein bisschen beschleunigen und dann mit vollgas in einen schneehaufen reinfahren) und mein rahmen macht das problemlos mit, obwohl er schon über 7 jahre alt ist, und sehr viel gefahren wurde (und das nicht nur auf der straße, sondern auch oft mal im bikepark/alpencross). Wenn ich mir mal ein XC rennen anschaue, dass keine einfache strecke hat, sollte das fahrrad die rennen ja auch aushalten sonst würde es ja nicht XC heißen! aber genug gelabert, und wenn ihr mich wegen meiner aussage nieder machen wollt macht es, ich hab ja eh keine ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (2. Mai 2010)

warum sollte man jemanden der sogenannte "schneehaufenrallys" macht, auch noch nieder machen?


----------



## simsalonaut (2. Mai 2010)

Mich würde hier einzig interessieren, inwieweit sich zB MR, XC und AM in Rahmenwandstärke unterscheiden. Denn die minimalen Gewichtsdifferenzen können schon bedenklich stimmen, wenn man den angegebenen Einsatzbereich des jeweiligen Rahmens beachtet:

Canyon Nerve MR: 2.290g
Canyon Nerve XC: 2.380g
Canyon Nerve AM: 2.480g


----------



## lord_wicked (2. Mai 2010)

Laut Canyon haben die AM und XC Serie die gleiche Wandstärke.
Wie das jetzt bei der MR REihe ist habe ich nicht angefragt, dürfte aber auch gleich sein


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Mai 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> aus unsubstantiierten Spekulationen




Feinstes Juristendeutsch.


----------



## decline (2. Mai 2010)

simsalonaut schrieb:


> Denn die minimalen Gewichtsdifferenzen können schon bedenklich stimmen, wenn man den angegebenen Einsatzbereich des jeweiligen Rahmens beachtet:



schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass vielleicht nicht nur die wandstärke sondern auch die geometrie eine wichtige rolle spielen könnte?^^


ich finds so lustig was man hier in dem thread bereits zu lesen bekommt


----------



## simsalonaut (2. Mai 2010)

decline schrieb:


> schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass vielleicht nicht nur die wandstärke sondern auch die geometrie eine wichtige rolle spielen könnte?



Yeah, diese ist ja auch bei MR, XC & AM bei Rohrlänge, Sitz- & Lenkwinkel usw. verschieden. Dennoch war ich überrascht, zu hören, dass bei zB AM nicht etwas "dicker aufgetragen" wurde; aber hey, ich bin hier ja auch noch Anfänger im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (3. Mai 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> ich fahre mit meinem Bike im winter immer schneehaufenrallys ( ein bisschen beschleunigen und dann mit vollgas in einen schneehaufen reinfahren)



WTF?! Na ja, jeder hat so seine Hobbys.


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Mai 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wo steht dass man mit nem XC keine Stufen fahren darf....



fahren kannst du sie aber nur ohne überbelastung. und keinesfalls springen:

zitat canyon hompage "Ausgeschlossen von der Garantie sind Schäden durch unsachgemäßen bzw. nicht bestimmungsgerechten Gebrauch, z.B. Vernachlässigung (mangelnde Pflege und Wartung), Sturz, Überbelastung sowie durch Veränderung am Rahmen oder der Gabel oder durch An-und Umbau zusätzlicher Komponenten. Bei Sprüngen oder Überbeanspruchungen anderer Art besteht ebenfalls kein Garantieanspruch.

Auf sonstige Teile bieten wir 2 Jahre Herstellergewährleistung."


----------



## Deichkind (5. Mai 2010)

Bei Überbelastung geht jedes Rad kaputt...


----------



## the.saint (6. Mai 2010)

'edit': ok lass mrs lieber...


----------



## zaprok (6. Mai 2010)

Warum ist hier eigentlich noch offen. Wir hatten doch schon längst geklärt, dass die Schlammspritzer am Ober- und Unterrohr zum Bruch geführt haben. Selbst schuld!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Mai 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7124894"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> bikepark rahmen sollten um die 3kg haben...dann kann man bedenkenlos alles machen.



echt ?! 
saugeil, dann schnappe ich mir gleich mal den Einkaufsbomber meiner Schwiegermutter. Der Rahmen hat min. 6kg gefühlt eher 100
nur wo bekomme ich heute noch ne Bikepark taugliche Federgabel mit 1" Schaft her ?


----------



## Biker_hans (7. Mai 2010)

um mal wieder zu konkreten Erfahrungen zu kommen:

Nerve XC4 gekauft Ende 2003, Fahrergewicht immerhin 92kg, kein Alpencross, keine Sprünge, keine groben Stürze (ja klar ist das auch mal umgefallen), Trails und Waldwege im Südschwarzwald, seit 2 jahren undefiniertes Knacken und die üblichen Verdächtigten Pedale-Lenker-Sattelstütze+klemmung-Lager-usw vermutet und nix gefunden.
Mehr zufällig habe ich endlich den Riss neben der Schweissnaht! an der Kettenstrebe entdeckt und bei Canyon freundlich angefragt:

Zitat Canyon-Antwortmail:
... Wir bedauern sehr, dass Ihr Canyon Nerve XC 4 an der Kettenstrebe gerissen ist. Dies bitten wir zu entschuldigen. Leider handelt es sich bei dem entstanden Schaden um keinen Garantiefall, da die gewährten 6 Jahre abgelaufen sind ...

Keine weiteren Angebote und Hinterbau/Rahmen als Ersatzteil gibt's auch nicht.
jetzt gibt's ein neues bike 

ist halt kein Versenderbike mehr


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Mai 2010)

kein Wunder bei dem Dreck da, da muss es einfach brechen 

Ne mal im Ernst, das ist normal dass die Versenderbikes so leicht brechen. Die Versender müssen halt Gewicht sparen und dünnere Rohre verwenden, sonst werden die Pakete zu schwer. Ein Händler hat dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## mirobiker (7. Mai 2010)

Nerve XC4 gekauft Ende 2003, 

... geht wir nicht alle irgendwann den Weg allen irdischen...

Aber im Ernst; Das ein MTB noch 7 Jahren mal schwächelt. ist für meine Begriffe nicht soooo ungewöhnlich. 
Bei mir hat vor ein paar Wochen die Waschmaschine den Geist aufgegeben und das nach knapp 6 Jahren! Denkt jemand hier, dass ich auf Garantie noche eine neu bekomme (deutscher Hersteller mit Tradition)? 
Wenn ja, dann frag ich doch mal an.
Ich denke mal, davon leben die Hersteller (Egal von was), dass auch mals kaputt geht und der Kunde in die Situation kommt, was neues zu kaufen. Wenn alles für die Ewigkeit gebaut wäre, bzw. die Hersteller unendliche Garantie geben würden, dann wäre der ganze Kram nicht mehr bezahlbar.

Hier jetz wieder ein Kampagne gegen Versender und den eine im besonderen zu starten - schaden um das Forum hier.


----------



## Strider (7. Mai 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> kein Wunder bei dem Dreck da, da muss es einfach brechen
> 
> Ne mal im Ernst, das ist normal dass die Versenderbikes so leicht brechen. Die Versender müssen halt Gewicht sparen und dünnere Rohre verwenden, sonst werden die Pakete zu schwer. Ein Händler hat dieses Problem nicht.





Cube vergibt z.B. nur 5 Jahre und auf das Fritzz, Carbonbikes und diverse andere sogar nur 2.
Specialized 5 Jahre
Bionicon 3 bzw. 5 Jahre
Ghost 3 bzw. 5 Jahre
Nicolai 2 bzw. 5 Jahre
Selbst Liteville! gibt nur 5 jahre Garantie, danach 50% Eigenbeteiligung

also viel Spass bei der Suche nach deinem neuen Bike mit besseren Garantiebedingungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Mai 2010)

und wenn du ein altes Votec von vor der x-ten Pleite hast, schaust du ebenfalls in die Röhre

Baujahr 2001/02 (weiß keiner genau) 



hab mich letztes Jahr auf ner Alpentour noch über einen gefühlt losen Steuersatz gewundert, nach dem Putzen war dann der Rahmen kaputt.... 


Alu ist und bleibt eben Alu
und bleibt damit anfällig für Ermüdungsrisse


----------



## paradisoinferno (7. Mai 2010)

Garantie hin oder her. Wer sagt denn, dass man nach diesem Zeitraum eine Kulanzregelung erwartet? Nach über sechs Jahren nicht wirklich, ABER:

So wie ich das verstanden habe, sucht Hans (gegen Bezahlung) nach einer Möglichkeit, das Rad wieder in einen sicheren, fahrbaren Zustand zu versetzen. Doch diese Möglichkeit besteht ja leider nicht. 
Wär doch ne tolle Sache, den Hinterbau tauschen zu können, was offenbar nicht angeboten wird. Mir wär das 200-300 Euro wert.....

Crash Replacement auch nicht mehr möglich - mit anderen Worten: Komplett neuer Rahmen oder neues Bike... und wenn dann hier ehrlich sein darf... bin ich ganz nach dem Sprichwort "ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer" bei Hans und würde mich ebenfalls woanders umsehen.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Strider (7. Mai 2010)

Dann such mal einen anderen Hersteller wo du nach 6 Jahren noch den Hinterbau bekommst....
Ich sage ja nicht das ich das toll finde, aber bei anderen Marken ist es halt nicht wirklich besser. Eine Art Ersatzteilgarantie habe ich bei Rädern noch nie gesehen, fragt sich auch ob es sich lohnt, wenn ein Rahmen halt aus 3 Teilen besteht.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Mai 2010)

wenn man unbedingt den alten Rahmen geflickt haben will, kann man sich den auch schweißen lassen
z.B. hier oder bei einem Metallbauer in der Nähe
Canyon wird das aus Garantiegründen mit Sicherheit nicht anbieten
Eventuell lässt ich denen aber eine Adresse eines kompetenten Schweißers entlocken

oder in Ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt nach einem gebrauchten suchen. Beim benötigten Hinterbau braucht der Hauptrahmen ja noch nicht einmal die richtige Größe haben

aber durch das Schweißen der einen Naht werden die anderen Nähte nicht besser/neuer
muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob er dann noch Zutrauen in den Rahmen hat


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Mai 2010)

zufällig im Handbuch von Canyon entdeckt:

"Canyon Tour _(darunter findet man den Nerve XC)_, All Mountain, Enduro Mountainbikes sind für den engagierten Einsatz im mittelschweren Gelände konzipiert. Sie sind nicht für große Sprünge und Stunts (Trickfahrten) gebaut."

Canyon schließt also Sprünge nicht generell aus, sondern nur große.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Mai 2010)

definiere große


----------



## fone (10. Mai 2010)

Biker_hans schrieb:


> Nerve XC4 gekauft Ende 2003, Fahrergewicht immerhin 92kg, kein Alpencross, keine Sprünge, keine groben Stürze (ja klar ist das auch mal umgefallen), Trails und Waldwege im Südschwarzwald, seit 2 jahren undefiniertes Knacken und die üblichen Verdächtigten Pedale-Lenker-Sattelstütze+klemmung-Lager-usw vermutet und nix gefunden.
> Mehr zufällig habe ich endlich den Riss neben der Schweissnaht (entdeckt)!



das bin ja fast ich: nerve xc4, modelljahr 2004, kein alpencross, keine nennenswerten sprünge, keine groben stürze bei denen das rad wegfliegt, nur trails, waldwege und 1 saison touren in den münchner hausbergen.
ergebnis: keine risse, keine dellen, alles super. 
guten gewissens verkauft.

vielleicht gibts ende des jahres wieder mal ein canyon... hmmm


----------



## biketunE (11. Mai 2010)

Trek 10 Jahre auch auf Carbonrahmen, mit Crash Replacement!




Strider schrieb:


> Cube vergibt z.B. nur 5 Jahre und auf das Fritzz, Carbonbikes und diverse andere sogar nur 2.
> Specialized 5 Jahre
> Bionicon 3 bzw. 5 Jahre
> Ghost 3 bzw. 5 Jahre
> ...


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Mai 2010)

es kommt drauf an wie die garantiebestimmungen formuliert sind. 
wenn ich das zitat von "leeresblatt" lese dann bewegen sich viele fahrer ausm action thread ausserhalb der garantie. auch die tork fahrer. dann könnte der rahmen auch 50 jahre garantie haben und es würde dem fahrer nix nützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (12. Mai 2010)

keine ahnung, ob das nerve xc für (wie heißt das?) frontwheelhops gebaut ist. das stimmt. das würde ich auch aus der formulierung herauslesen. sprünge, wurzelteppiche, treppen alles ok. so les ich das.
die normalen nerve xc-fahrer hier werden aber die belastungsgrenze sowieso nicht durch eine beabsichtigte aktion überwinden.

aber eigentlich gehts dem TE ja ausschließlich darum, dass er keinen torque rahmen im rahmen des crash-replacements bekommt, sondern nur den gleiche rahmen wie vorher. vollkommen nachvollziehbar.


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Mai 2010)

fone schrieb:


> aber eigentlich gehts dem TE ja ausschließlich darum, dass er keinen torque rahmen im rahmen des crash-replacements bekommt, sondern nur den gleiche rahmen wie vorher. vollkommen nachvollziehbar.



find ich aber ehrlichgesagt nicht so cool von canyon.
er will halt einfach ein rad das den schneehaufen und die jumps auf seinem foto mitmacht und konnte ja nicht wirklich wissen dass das XC das nicht packt.


----------



## Bumpie (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich muss mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden, da ich mit meinem Canyon (Nerve XC 7.0) das gleiche Problem habe. Eigentlich war ich bis dato auch immer zufrieden, bis ich vor einigen Wochen nach einem nicht größeren Sprung eine Delle im Oberrohr bemerkt habe (siehe Anhang). Ziemlich dumme Angelegenheit, da der Rahmen damit hin ist bzw. nur noch für Sonntagstouren taugt! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Material so dünn ist. Na ja, habe es denen bei Canyon mal berichtet, aber nach dem Kundenservice zu beurteilen erwarte ich da nicht viel!


----------



## tane (16. Mai 2010)

ich weiß nicht mehr den genauen wortlaut, & es stammt aus der luftfahrt, aber das zitat scheint mir gut in diesen "ach-die-heutigen-rahmen-sind-zu-dünnwandig"-thread zu passen:

"...planes are made for flying & not for surviving every imaginable crash...!"

(& wer kein katastrophenfoto für diesen thread beizutragen hat kann ja im "diese-mistrahmen-sind-so-bleischwer"-thread posten

will sagen: die dünnen wände sind der preis, den wir für die tollen rahmengewichte zahlen. 3 - 4kg rahmen beulen sicher weniger leicht...

& noch einen ins stammbuch:
"accident is the price of motion!"


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Mai 2010)

das sieht (aus der Perspektive) aber nicht unbedingt nach einer Stauchung aufgrund des Sprungs aus
Das sieht eher nach einem Schlag von außen aus, wozu auch die blanke Stelle am Zug passen würde


----------



## Strider (16. Mai 2010)

Jo das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Ziemlich sicher nicht vom Sprung (eh sei denn der endete in einem Sturz  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Mai 2010)

das könnte sogar "nur" vom Lenker oder Bremsgriff sein, der bei einem Sturz ins Oberrohr geknallt ist


----------



## Cortezsi (16. Mai 2010)

Tja, das Material ist eben sehr sehr dünn, ich habs schonmal geschrieben:
Da reicht ein beherzter Fingerdruck und schon ist eine Delle drin.
Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn das ein bissl dicker wär, z.B. 300g Alu hin oder her.​


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Mai 2010)

hats an dem tag evtl. gehagelt?
schnee und hagel mag das nerve nicht!


----------



## Strider (17. Mai 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> hats an dem tag evtl. gehagelt?
> schnee und hagel mag das nerve nicht!


----------



## tom23" (17. Mai 2010)

die eigentliche Frage ist doch, will Bumpie als crash replacement auch einen Tork Rahmen?


----------



## .t1mo (17. Mai 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das könnte sogar "nur" vom Lenker oder Bremsgriff sein, der bei einem Sturz ins Oberrohr geknallt ist



Auch deshalb knallt man die Armaturen auch nicht bis Anschlag fest


----------



## tvaellen (17. Mai 2010)

Bumpie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich muss mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden, da ich mit meinem Canyon (Nerve XC 7.0) das gleiche Problem habe. Eigentlich war ich bis dato auch immer zufrieden, bis ich vor einigen Wochen nach einem nicht größeren Sprung eine Delle im Oberrohr bemerkt habe (siehe Anhang). Ziemlich dumme Angelegenheit, da der Rahmen damit hin ist bzw. nur noch für Sonntagstouren taugt! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Material so dünn ist. Na ja, habe es denen bei Canyon mal berichtet, aber nach dem Kundenservice zu beurteilen erwarte ich da nicht viel!



Hier wird so dreist gelogen, das glaubt man kaum 
Dieser Schaden ist nicht bei einem "nicht größeren Sprung" passiert, es sei denn du hast dir dabei den Lenker gegen den Rahmen geknallt oder bist gestürzt. Btw: Man kann bei so was auch mal über versuchten Betrug nachdenken.


----------



## unchained (17. Mai 2010)




----------



## .t1mo (17. Mai 2010)

Schon "geil" irgendwie und im Anschluss ist dann Canyon unfelxibel oder nicht kulant.


----------



## fone (17. Mai 2010)

tom23";7161446 schrieb:
			
		

> die eigentliche Frage ist doch, will Bumpie als crash replacement auch einen Tork Rahmen?


ich würd auch nen torque rahmen nehmen, oder ein komplettes trailflow, wär mir eigentlich egal. wie schauts?`


die nummer mit der delle am oberrohr ist aber mal richtig geil. da stellt sich doch wieder die frage, wieviel wahrheit steckt in der geschichte des TE? der rahmen des TE scheint mir übrigens auch seitlich weggeknickt zu sein (mal eben die bilder angeguckt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnuffi78 (17. Mai 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vor ein paar Wochen ist mir mein Nerve XC von 2009 bei einem LEICHTEN Sturz gebrochen. Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 10 bis 12 Km/h kam ich etwas vom Weg ab und fuhr in einen Schneehaufen. Dabei knickten sowohl Unter- als auch Oberrohr ein, wodurch ein Lenkwinkel von ca. 75Â° entstand.
> Ich hatte mit diesem Rad auch davor keinen ernsthaften Sturz und ich bin damit nie hÃ¶her/tiefer als einen Meter gesprungen. Diverse Stahlrahmen (teilweise deutlich leichter als der Nerve XC â Rahmen ohne DÃ¤mpfer) haben bei mir jahrelang Ã¤hnliche StÃ¼rze und deutlich mehr SprÃ¼nge ohne einen Bruch Ã¼berstanden.
> ...


 
Das Crash-Replacement ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers. Die Bedinungen dafÃ¼r sind auf der Homepage im Detail beschrieben. Canyon  hat sich auch in deinem Fall an seine versprochene Leistung gehalten und hÃ¤lt Wort. Und das ist genau das, was ich auch von einem seriÃ¶sen Hersteller erwarte. - Dass er das macht, was er vorher angekÃ¼ndigt hat. Ich verstehe nicht, warum du hier so ein FaÃ aufmachst? Im Ã¼brigen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich der Schaden so zugetragen hat wie von dir erzÃ¤hlt...


----------



## mamo80 (17. Mai 2010)

Bumpie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich muss mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden, da ich mit meinem Canyon (Nerve XC 7.0) das gleiche Problem habe. Eigentlich war ich bis dato auch immer zufrieden, bis ich vor einigen Wochen nach einem nicht größeren Sprung eine Delle im Oberrohr bemerkt habe (siehe Anhang). Ziemlich dumme Angelegenheit, da der Rahmen damit hin ist bzw. nur noch für Sonntagstouren taugt! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Material so dünn ist. Na ja, habe es denen bei Canyon mal berichtet, aber nach dem Kundenservice zu beurteilen erwarte ich da nicht viel!




dann nimm doch das nerve für sonntagstouren und kauf nir noch ein torque für die anderen tage! und schon hat sich das problem gelöst


----------



## Bumpie (17. Mai 2010)

... auch wenn Ihr es nicht glauben wollt, aber diese Beule kommt von einem Frontalaufprall - was der makellose Lack an der Stelle auch beweisen sollte!


----------



## leeresblatt (17. Mai 2010)

Bumpie schrieb:


> ... auch wenn Ihr es nicht glauben wollt, aber diese Beule kommt von einem Frontalaufprall - was der makellose Lack an der Stelle auch beweisen sollte!



erst war es ein größerer Sprung, jetzt ein Frontalaufprall, was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## Schnuffi78 (17. Mai 2010)

Bumpie schrieb:


> ... auch wenn Ihr es nicht glauben wollt, aber diese Beule kommt von einem Frontalaufprall - was der makellose Lack an der Stelle auch beweisen sollte!


 
Also bei einer Beschädigung durch einen Sprung würde ich eigentlich ein einknicken des Oberrohrs an der Oberseite erwarten. Also dort, wo das Material gestaucht wird.Das Schadensbild einer punktförmigen Eindellung an der Seite kann ich mir so nicht erklären. By the way: Ist das eine Lackabschürfung, was da ca. 2 cm links von der Delle zu sehen ist? Kommt die auch vom Sprung? Weil von Anbauteilen des Lenkers kann das nach deiner Erklärung ja nicht kommen.....


----------



## aka (18. Mai 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum du hier so ein Faß aufmachst? Im übrigen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich der Schaden so zugetragen hat wie von dir erzählt...



... blah blah blubb ...

Und du hast schon vergessen, dass der TE hat das Fass schon lange wieder zu gemacht hat.
Wird ja nur noch BS gepostet.
Daher wirds am Besten sein ich schliesse den Thread:


----------



## fone (18. Mai 2010)

hat wohl nicht geklappt.


bumpie, guck mal nach ob dein knie weh tut, vielleicht kommt da die delle her?


----------



## damage0099 (18. Mai 2010)

fone schrieb:


> hat wohl nicht geklappt.
> 
> 
> bumpie, guck mal nach ob dein knie weh tut, vielleicht kommt da die delle her?



oder der Kopf


----------



## linxabbieger (26. August 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> mir ist vor ein paar jahren mal ein corratec grand grizzly am unterrohr abgerissen während ich gemütlich einen wheelie gefahren bin. klonk einfach so.


Da die Rede darauf fiel, wollte ich kurz anmerken, im Bezug auf


Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> aber was ist mit den fast oder völlig versemmelten Hüpfern/Sprünge bei denen man auf dem VR landet und mit viel Glück sich irgendwie auf der Kiste halten kann ?


:

Dass mein "Corradreck BumFarts" nach einem ebensolchen versemmelten 3,5m-Drop heile geblieben ist. Ich war ob dessen etwas erstaunt, da ja von selbigem Bike ein paar Bilder von Rahmenbrüchen kursierten. Und meines fährt immernoch... (nun gut, leicht ist es nicht gerade.) 

Vielleicht berechnet Canyon ja aber auch nur nach dem Handbuch der Strukturberechnung anstatt nach Rohloff-Matek. Und wenn die Belastung 2,5G überschreitet, kann man sicher mit einem Schaden rechnen 
Allgemein fände ich eine Angabe, für welche Belastungen ein Bike/Rahmen ausgelegt ist, sehr sinnvoll. Das wäre für alle Beteiligte hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meino (3. September 2010)

Ich kann die Firma Canyon voll und ganz verstehen. Sie verkaufen ja Fahrräder und keine Sprung- oder Sturzräder die für solche Belastungen entwickelt wurden. Ich kann auch nicht zu meinen Autohändler gehen und sagen ich will auf Kulanz eine neue Stoßstange zum halben Preis, aber bitte die vom Oberklassenmodell, weil ich einen Unfall hatte und mein alter Hummer H1 hat bei so was keinen Kratzer bekommen^^

So weit ich es verstanden habe sind die Federn/Dämpfer für den Komfort und besseren Bodenkontakt auf schlechten Wegen. So lang der Rahmen bei unfallfreier Fahrt hält bin ich zufrieden. Aber bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich ganz falsch liege und Fahrräder für was anderes da sind.

Gruß, Felix


----------



## peewee (5. September 2010)

Canyon verkäuft neben Fahrrädern auch Mountainbikes. Wobei es für mich selbstverständlich ist dass die zweite Gruppe ohne weiteres mehr aushält. 
Aber vielleicht hast du Recht, und soll man mit einem Canyon auch keine Bordsteinkante runterfahren. Oder im Voreinhin vor jeder Fahrt wobei es sein könnte das man eine Kante runterfährt, oder dreist rünterhüpft, einen Genehmigungsschein lösen in Koblenz. 

gr.
p.


----------



## paradisoinferno (5. September 2010)

Meino schrieb:


> So weit ich es verstanden habe sind die Federn/Dämpfer für den Komfort und besseren Bodenkontakt auf schlechten Wegen. So lang der Rahmen bei unfallfreier Fahrt hält bin ich zufrieden. Aber bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich ganz falsch liege und Fahrräder für was anderes da sind.
> 
> Gruß, Felix



Tut mir Leid, allerdings liegts Du völlig falsch...
Korrigiere Dich gerne, denn hier geht um Canyon-Mountainbikes, (nein, nicht um McKenzie) die gerne etwas mit Schmackes hergenommen werden.. 
Nicht falsch verstehen Felix, aber dich denke, ein Rad für Deine Ansprüche, ist wesentlich güntiger zu haben....
Nebenbei denke ich, dass Du Deinen Post nicht Ernst gemeint hast, ich schmunzle immer noch....
LöööööööööööL


----------



## decline (5. September 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Korrigiere Dich gerne



wo bleibt die korrektur?


----------



## Meino (5. September 2010)

Hm, Ironie kommt wohl nicht 100% rüber wenn man nur schreibt 

Ich denk mal man kann immer mal Pech haben bei Sprüngen/Stürzen. Hatte dieses Jahr einen Wildunfall mit meiner Kawasaki, bei 30 km/h. Ergebnis: wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden 

Hier übrigens ein anerkannter Test ob ein Rahmen hält:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDZgOvoen5E&feature=related"]YouTube- forks break[/nomedia]
Bricht die Gabel, hält der Rahmen °.°

Gruß, Felix


----------



## Tom Servo (5. September 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Hier wird so dreist gelogen, das glaubt man kaum
> Dieser Schaden ist nicht bei einem "nicht größeren Sprung" passiert, es sei denn du hast dir dabei den Lenker gegen den Rahmen geknallt oder bist gestürzt. Btw: Man kann bei so was auch mal über versuchten Betrug nachdenken.


Ist ja jetzt nicht, um den Typen zu verteidigen, aber wie ich damals versucht hab, die Kräfte einer Doppelbrückengabel auf ein Torque in Solidworks zu simulieren, ist das virtuelle Oberrohr immer eingeknickt bei signifikanten Kräften auf/unter's Steuerrohr. Das hörte erst auf, als ich die Wandstärke erhöht habe (hab beim Nachbau des Rahmens die Wandstärken aus der Nase gezogen). War natürlich nur 'ne FE-Simulation, aber das Nerve scheint ja nur 'ne rollende Coladose zu sein.

(Das Experiment mit der Doppelbrücke ist gescheitert, da das Programm nach zufügen des Gabelteils während der Simulationsversuche irgendso wirre Fehlermeldungen ausspuckte und ich dann die Geduld verloren hab.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramboss (5. September 2010)

Hi.
Ich fahre selbst das nerve xc und meiner meinung nach ist der Rahmen nicht schlechter oder besser als von irgend ein anderen top Hersteller der seine Rahmen billig in Taiwan zusammen schustern lässt.
Wenn ich springen möchte gehe zur Sparkasse. Die haben dort ein 
Hüpfburg....oder kauf dir ein Rahmen aus Edelstahl(vollmaterial am besten)..


----------



## xtrail (5. September 2010)

Alles Heulsusen hier.


----------



## SanchoPansa (22. September 2010)

Immer diese Rahmenbrüche.
Klar,wenn ich regelmäßig saftige Sprünge hinlege ist wohl ein ein DH-Bike angebracht.Allerdings sollte auch ein AM was aushalten und nicht sofort brechen wenn ich mal nen 1-Meter-Sprung hinlege.
Mein alten Stahlrohrahmen habe ich seit fast 10 Jahren und da ist noch nie was gebrochen.Ist allerdings auch ein paar Gramm schwerer als ein Alu oder Carbon.
Mich iritiert das alles gerade ein wenig,da ich wieder einsteigen möchte und mir mal ein schönes Rad gönnen möchte.Die Tage sollte es das Rotwild RX.1 werden.Das kostet das x-fache meiner alten Gurke.
Muss ich da nun Angst haben das mir das Rad unterm Arsch wegkracht wenn ich es mal ein bissel heftiger rannehme?????
Würde mich grün ärgern bei der Kohle


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. September 2010)

es gibt immer Leute die alles kaputt bekommen
und kaufst du auch keinen Mercedes nur weil Toyota gerade mit einem Modell Qualitäts Probleme hat ?


----------



## SanchoPansa (23. September 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> es gibt immer Leute die alles kaputt bekommen
> und kaufst du auch keinen Mercedes nur weil Toyota gerade mit einem Modell Qualitäts Probleme hat ?



Nö,das nicht.Aber mache mir halt Gedanken,ob die ganzen neuen,im Verhältnis zu früher,relativ leichten Räder wirklich so viel anfälliger sind als früher.
Ich sage ja nicht:"Canyon Nerve hat Rahmenprobleme,dann kauf ich mir kein Rotwild."
Mir gehts um die generelle Anfälligkeit.Wie gesagt,habe nur ne alte Gurke und mit neuen Bikes keine Erfahrung und deshalb ein wenig verunsichert.
Und klar,man bekommt alles kaputt.Wenn ich mich anstrenge kriege ich auch meinen alten Stahlrohrrahmen klein.


----------

